# HTV not sticking - Siser EasyWeed



## bcsdesigns (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey y'all. I am hoping someone can help me.

I started doing some heat pressing about 6 months ago or so. I just got a heat press off Amazon (around $250). It got great reviews, and I have really enjoyed using it. All the items (until now) have pressed beautifully and held up super well once washed.

However, in the past few weeks, the HTV isn't sticking. I buy Siser EasyWeed from Specialty Graphics - same as I've used since Day 1. I also buy their Specialty Glitter, but I am having more issues with the EasyWeed than anything.

I am using 100% cotton tshirts - mostly Comfort Colors, some Gildan/Fruit of the Loom. 

I cut my vinyl and try to press it - usually at 350 degrees for 20 seconds. I have lowered the temp (approx 320) and upped the temp (up to 390) since having these issues, seeing if something like this would fix my issue, assuming it was user error. 

I am probably mistaken, since I am still definitely learning - but I figured the hotter, the better = better sticking. I know that is probably not right, but even when lowering the temp - it isn't sticking as well as it should. 

Anyways, now - it is ripping when I try to hot-peel. So, I normally just lay it back down and press again. Normally, I can get the entire design down, but it doesn't look very smooth. I can see slight ridges from my teflon sheet (which never happened before) and it just looks frumpy - not smooth like it used to. 

Then, I washed & dried one of my personal items I made - the HTV was all bumpy and looked almost like it melted in the dryer, which I never had happen a few months ago.

I have not done a temperature test on it - wasn't sure what to buy to try it out. I sometimes move the item/clothing around on the press to see if I get better pressing in a certain spot - just so I can get everything to stick properly.

Please help!

Thanks!!


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

bcsdesigns said:


> Hey y'all. I am hoping someone can help me.
> 
> I started doing some heat pressing about 6 months ago or so. I just got a heat press off Amazon (around $250). It got great reviews, and I have really enjoyed using it. All the items (until now) have pressed beautifully and held up super well once washed.
> 
> ...


I use Siser just about 7 days a week. I've never had a problem with it sticking. Even on 50/50 shirts. Sometimes I press it at a higher temp than I should ( I mix up some plastisol transfer and HTV numbers from time to time) so I just leave the heat press at the higher temp. Every now and then I have dye migration depending on the shirt color/brand. If that becomes a problem, the I'll press all my plastisol at once then lower the temp for the HTV. In ALL cases, I never have a problem with it sticking. That has got to be a heat problem. You will need to purchase a Temp Gun or some temp strips and do some testing on your press. As I said, SISER is usually very forgiving for pressure and temp. So there must be a radical temp issue. Good luck...


----------



## bcsdesigns (Feb 1, 2013)

calhtech said:


> I use Siser just about 7 days a week. I've never had a problem with it sticking. Even on 50/50 shirts. Sometimes I press it at a higher temp than I should ( I mix up some plastisol transfer and HTV numbers from time to time) so I just leave the heat press at the higher temp. Every now and then I have dye migration depending on the shirt color/brand. If that becomes a problem, the I'll press all my plastisol at once then lower the temp for the HTV. In ALL cases, I never have a problem with it sticking. That has got to be a heat problem. You will need to purchase a Temp Gun or some temp strips and do some testing on your press. As I said, SISER is usually very forgiving for pressure and temp. So there must be a radical temp issue. Good luck...


I figured it must be a temp issue since I haven't ever had issues with Siser in the past.

Any recommendations for a temp gun or strips? Which should I do?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

bcsdesigns said:


> I figured it must be a temp issue since I haven't ever had issues with Siser in the past.
> 
> Any recommendations for a temp gun or strips? Which should I do?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


I found these at Stalhs:

Heat Press Machine Test Kit | Stahls

Temp Gun here:

Infrared Thermometer with Laser Targeting, Non-Contact

Good luck


----------



## bcsdesigns (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks again!


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I apply my Siser ez weed at 305 F for 13 sec. , never had any issues. Try lowering temp and dwell time. I also buy mine from Siser EasyWeed - 15" wide


----------

